# Carpet in Stockton



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

I went and saw the races last wendnsday and am thinking about joining in. first, I have a few questions hopefully someone who races there can answer.

1. Do I have to pay the $15 if I just want to come in and run a few laps prior to the heats taking place?

2. What motors do the TC rookie classes run? I am guessing stock, but I dont know

3. How are frequencies tracked? (total racing newbie here)

4. Do I need to buy a personal transponder or does the track/someone there have some I could use? (I would like to spend as little money as I can)

Thanks


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

ok, nevermind; I got all my questions answered today at the track. Anyone even race there? If you do, you might have seen a guy with a box stock TC3 racer (with its box) wearing a black sweatshirt; that would have been me. Had a blast; just need to learn how to drive a wee bit better...


----------

